# New Patio Door Question



## EcoStarRemodel (Nov 20, 2010)

Reliabilt is made by Jeld-Wen for Home Depot. I consider both pretty much mid-grade and average.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would suggest http://www.atrium.com/product.asp
Pella has terrable customer service. If you go on Pissed off consumer web site there's hundreds of people on there with long drawn out stories on there deals with Pella.
Every company has differant grades of products, go to the box stores and there only going to carry the contractor grade doors.

When I order doors I try to order vinyl jams, fiberglass doors, adjustable threshold. vinyl brick molding.
That way there 0 maintaince and if the floors a little off I can adjust the threshold.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Pella has its share of complaints to be sure, but if they do one thing well, it would be their higher end wood patio doors. Beautiful and solid. Otoh, the vinyl stuff that they slap their label on from lowes is not very good. Around here, you Can special order ply gem products through lowes. They make a nice patio door though great lakes, definitely an upgrade over the other two.


----------



## Jkslate (Jan 22, 2008)

HomeSealed said:


> Pella has its share of complaints to be sure, but if they do one thing well, it would be their higher end wood patio doors. Beautiful and solid. Otoh, the vinyl stuff that they slap their label on from lowes is not very good. Around here, you Can special order ply gem products through lowes. They make a nice patio door though great lakes, definitely an upgrade over the other two.


Ply Gem makes a decent french door, personally, I prefer the Milgard Ultra Fiberglass over it. Both are pretty decent products and would be an upgrade over the two suggested by the OP. I do agree, that Pella makes a good wood door, that's pretty pricey, though.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Jkslate said:


> Ply Gem makes a decent french door, personally, I prefer the Milgard Ultra Fiberglass over it. Both are pretty decent products and would be an upgrade over the two suggested by the OP. I do agree, that Pella makes a good wood door, that's pretty pricey, though.


Jk, due to the illogical nature of the way Plygem names their products, the series that are offered in different regions are vastly different. Around here, the Pro and Premium series are relabeled Great Lakes products, but out on the west coast they are something else (MW?)... The great lakes windows are B grade, but the sliding patio door is very nice. Stoutly built and operates very smoothly.


----------

